# new mobo for 2500k.



## dibya_kol (Sep 20, 2012)

ok, i am done with biostar's survice and now i dicided to buy a new mobo for my 2500k cpu. I have two (1600) rams also. Now suggest me a new mobo within 7000/- range. I don't like asus for their poor service. Suggest me between intel and gigabyte.

Thanks in advancd ..


----------



## funskar (Sep 21, 2012)

Get g1 sniper frpm gigabyte for 11.2k

For 7k you will have to opt biostar only


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ +1 for g1 sniper. In 7000 range you will have to opt for biostar as pointed out by funskar. No other decent overclockable motherboard is present at that price point.


----------



## dibya_kol (Sep 21, 2012)

yes i know. But i can't go above 7k ATM. Yes may be i have to forget abt oc but i am ready to accept this.


----------



## funskar (Sep 21, 2012)

Sell your old biostar tz68k n add that money odawise get gigabyte b75 or h77 mobo undr 7k


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> yes i know. But i can't go above 7k ATM. Yes may be i have to forget abt oc but i am ready to accept this.


You need to increase your budget to get good motherboard. It is not a component that you can opt for a cheap one, or same thing will happens as what is happening now.. problem after problem.
@7K you don'r get anything better than cheapo boards from Asrock or Biostar or even DFI. 
Talking about gigabyte, GA-Z77P-D3 @9.5K is the minimum choice for you.
Or, G1 Sniper @11.3K would be the best choice IMO.

Intel Z68/Z77 board?? Avoid it!!!

P.S. *This is why I don't like Biostar. Pathetic serice coupled with low quality. Nice to see that at least one person is getting the scope to feel the reality.*



funskar said:


> Sell your old biostar tz68k n add that money odawise get gigabyte b75 or h77 mobo undr 7k



B75 or H77 isn't an option for 2500K due to inferior power phase design. If overclocking is done by mistake using software, nobody knows what will happen to the board.


----------



## funskar (Sep 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You need to increase your budget to get good motherboard. It is not a component that you can opt for a cheap one, or same thing will happens as what is happening now.. problem after problem.
> @7K you don'r get anything better than cheapo boards from Asrock or Biostar or even DFI.
> Talking about gigabyte, GA-Z77P-D3 @9.5K is the minimum choice for you.
> Or, G1 Sniper @11.3K would be the best choice IMO.
> ...



Btw he mentioned he can forget abt oc if there is no gud ocable mobo udner 7k


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> B75 or H77 isn't an option for 2500K due to inferior power phase design. If overclocking is done by mistake using software, nobody knows what will happen to the board.



how come one will even OC a cpu on B75/H77/H67 ?? this chipsets don't has support for OC and talking about quality - you are just getting paranoid - H67/B75/H77 can handle core core i7 2600, core i7 3770 so why can't they handle the K series cpus ??

@ OP - for a ~7k mobo *GA-H77-DS3H* is good enough.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> how come one will even OC a cpu on B75/H77/H67 ??



Either my increasing blk or cpu multiplier. They do not support overclocking above turbo frequescy,


----------



## funskar (Sep 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> how come one will even OC a cpu on B75/H77/H67 ?? this chipsets don't has support for OC and talking about quality - you are just getting paranoid - H67/B75/H77 can handle core core i7 2600, core i7 3770 so why can't they handle the K series cpus ??
> 
> @ OP - for a ~7k mobo *GA-H77-DS3H* is good enough.



You can checkout tomshardware for oc on h77/h67/b75 mobo


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ right .. but that's called limited OC and even if Op is going to OC the max the cpu can go is ~3.8 Ghz

now, most H series mobo offers absolutely no or very limited control over voltage/other settings required for OC as they are not for OCing cpus and if one gets a qulaity H series mob it's safe to mount a quad core cpu on it and the mobo I've suggested has 5+1 VRM design - for mobos priced lower than this and less VRM one better play safe and keep the settings in check.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Sep 24, 2012)

OC is possible by only increasing the bclk ... multiplier is still locked .. so no point ocing on those H series mobo's


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ Op is prepare to scarifice the OC .. so no point in discussing on it anymre .. all he wants/needs is a good H series motherboard.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 24, 2012)

Intel DH67-CL @5.6K
Inside his budget.


----------



## hitesh (Sep 24, 2012)

* off topic* *-*
@OP - Would you like to open  a thread and share your experience with biostar service ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Intel DH67-CL @5.6K
> Inside his budget.



that's good mobo but GA-H77-DS3H is a better choice IMO.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ You are suggesting gigabyte even after your terrible experience with them?


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2012)

^^ - Op wants to get either Intel or Gigabyte and _GA-H77-DS3H_ looks like a good mobo hence recommended this one.

BTW, do check the RMA Experience Thread.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 28, 2012)

My biostar is still kicking though, so if there are quality issues I am not seeing them.....Anyway, at 7K try looking for an MSI H77 board.


----------



## dibya_kol (Sep 30, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> My biostar is still kicking though, so if there are quality issues I am not seeing them.....Anyway, at 7K try looking for an MSI H77 board.



Sorry for late reply .. My mobo is now in mumbai, head office of abacus india. Thay r testing it and will give me feedback on monday. I think i should wait for few days for the result,shouldn't i ? If they send me the same mobo then i will look for new one .. And can u send me ur bios ? 

Thanks for the replies guys ..


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2012)

wait for it ...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 1, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> Sorry for late reply .. My mobo is now in mumbai, head office of abacus india. Thay r testing it and will give me feedback on monday. I think i should wait for few days for the result,shouldn't i ? If they send me the same mobo then i will look for new one .. And can u send me ur bios ?
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys ..



Unfortunately mine is the TZ68A+ not the K+ and as such the BIOS is different......


----------

